# HELP! My tortoise has laid eggs!



## Graeme Shaw (Jun 2, 2017)

Went to clean 'Tortoise Hall' and found two eggs! Nefetari and Ramses (Hermanns) have been busy! But will they hatch and what can we do to make our hopefully parents to be happy and comfortable?

Your advice is most welcome...


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats!

Read this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats! Hope all goes well. Don't turn them upside down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> Congrats! Hope all goes well. Don't turn them upside down.


Don't turn them at all.
Place an X on top of the egg before you remove them and keep the eggs oriented that way.
Unlike bird eggs, rotating tortoise eggs kills the embryo


----------



## Graeme Shaw (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you all. I don't think they will hatch but who knows. This could be the first clutch of many more to come...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 5, 2017)

I incubated six clutches over a period of no less than 8 years before I finally managed to hatch a tortoise egg.


----------



## Graeme Shaw (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow! 8 years!. Personally I don't think we will get any where with these ones. We simply do not have the kit to keep them at the right temp and humidity and I'm not even sure Ramses has it in him to fertilise Nefertari any way. But we'll see...


----------

